# GT: Clippers vs. Pistons (4/1)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Fri Apr 1, 2005
5:00 Pacific *</center>

<center>




































Shaun Livingston/Marko Jaric/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman





































Chauncey Billups/Richard Hamilton/Tayshaun Prince/Rasheed Wallace/Ben Wallace


Notes: No word on Simmons or Ross and Kaman got injured last game, so the Clippers might be really short-handed for their game tomarrow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope Simmons and Kaman are healthy and can play because if they don't Detroit may run away with this one.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Pistons are a team that shows what basketball is all about, shows how a coach really can make a difference. Pistons were the first team i think in 25 years to win a championship without a superstar. They didnt even have a dominating 7 footer in the middle. I like tayshaun prince as a player. Wasnt he a low draft pick? Would have been nice to see the clippers pick up a local guy in that year. Even in high school he was sick, he beat my high school in 97 to win the state championship. During that game he hit 3 30 foot+ 3 pointers, one from half court, not to beat clocks, but because he was toying with the team. 

I wish magette would style his game a little bit more like Rip who is so good coming off screens, and isnt always looking only to draw the foul. 

If simmons, kaman, AND ross are all out, we will not win though. I think we need at least two of them healthy to have a shot, especially since jaric still seems about 80%


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/injuryupdate_050401.html 



> Corey Maggette (bruised lower back), Bobby Simmons (lower left leg contusion), Chris Kaman (strained lower back) and Quinton Ross (back spasms) are all doubtful for tonight’s contest. They will be monitored by the Clippers medical staff and return dates have not yet been set.


:dead:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

It's gonna be Rick and Lionels night.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

holy crap thats crazy. Chris wilcox will get some big minutes i bet, with mikki moore playing a lot of SF too if those figures are true.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if all of those guys are out, i see rebraca starting, with wilcox backing up both front court positions, and mikki moore backing up magette. Then we probably will see a lot of brunson/livingston or brunson/chalmers rotations as well. Probably a loss with these injuries, but stranger things have happened, so you never know.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca and Jaric are starting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a nice coast to coast play.
Looks like Detroit is a little surprise because they are not playing well. Clippers had 3 PG's starting and its working out well. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

still at work so cant watch the game yet. Clippers seem to have doubled up the pistons so far.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

crap rebraca with two fouls already. Not what we need without kaman.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Jaric seems to be out of his slump


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brunson has two assists already but is shooting gooseeggs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Had to go out for a bit but I am back and it is good to see the Clippers up 1 at this point.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Like the announcers said Brand's shot is long and Prince just hit a big shot. Clippers down 4, Chalmers almost had the last shot go in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Moore with a sweet dunk.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers getting sloppy, 3 straight turnovers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric hasn't missed yet and has 10 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric scores again but the Clippers are getting out played big time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 11 and the Piston starters are coming back in. :curse:
Hopefully Jaric will continue to step up and when Brand comes back in he will contribute because right now the Piston has threatening to run away with the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good, Brand has started going and is scoring easily.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are having trouble rebounding over the Wallaces. Ah, crap Rebraca is HURT. He looks hurt bad. Damn :curse:

He looks like he is in a lot of pain, this sucks!

It was R. Wallaces fault, he totally pushed him. Looked dirty.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers only have 7 players that can play but they are still hanging in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Pistons 45
Clippers 42

The Pistons had a chance to pull away but the Clippers won't give up. The Clippers are playing a little tentatively but you can't blame them they are down to 7 players. Anyway good half still by the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The announcers are saying that Rebraca sprained his wrist, hopefully he is ok because he landed on that wrist really badly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The announcers said that Rebraca is getting X-rayed so it could be worse than a sprain.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers have to watch out for fouls, their bench is only full of 2 people.

Jaric hits another shot and is 6-6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston steals goes coast to coast and at the last second gives Brand a sweet pass and Brand finishes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric is playing beautifully. He is the star so far!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dunleavy is not happy at Wilcox, he had 2 turnovers in a shot time frame. But it is not like Dunleavy can take him out seeing that the Clippers big men tonight consist Brand, Moore, and Wilcox, not many choices.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok, they just showed the replay of Wallace pushing Rebraca, it was very dirty!!!!!!


Wilcox with the monster jam.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Jaric is playing beautifully. He is the star so far!



Jaric 8 for 9 from FG... and has 3 steals.... :jawdrop:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Way to go Brunson you moron.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Technical on Brunson.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Its gonna kill me if Jaric has a different jersey on next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout.
Clippers down 5 but the Clippers are playing good with the players out there. They are hustling and grabbing steals.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Its gonna kill me if Jaric has a different jersey on next year.


Yeah, it will suck.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox has been taking some bad shoots. Brand with a great hustle play and gets rewarded by going to the free-throw line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another horrible shot by Wilcox and then he goes and gets a foul. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is the end of the 3rd and the Clippers are down 9. The Clippers could have done better. Yes, even with the squard they have now but the Pistons are playing more aggresively.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yuck, Brunson hits the back of the backboard.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, people wonder why Wilcox isnt starting. lol.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great hustle play by Brunson to force a shot clock violation.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone notice that Jaric was limping a little by right there. He better take it easy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Our poor team. Injuries after injuries... Will we ever be healthy for most of a season?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 10 with 8 mins to go, they have a chance but it will be a longshot for they look tired.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Anyone notice that Jaric was limping a little by right there. He better take it easy.


I didn't catch it, hope he is alright.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Chalmers with the sweet move and basket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Monster block by Brand by Hamilton got the rebound and sinks it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A bueatiful play by Chalmers... :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers still down 10 but Livingston is getting quality time and just had a nice long 2 pointer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chalmers is 1 for 5, from FG, 0 from 3 from three point territory, and has three turn overs.. 21 minutes... Its a wonder why he doesnt get more play time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice to see Detorit has some vlade floppy players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

R. Wallace picks up his 5th foul, not sure how much that will matter but it is good not having him on the court.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice one Mikki. :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think the game is over at this point but it is still fun to watch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brand cant buy a bucket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good note of the night, Jaric is playing well and just earned his way to the line. Ouch, missed the first one but gets the 2nd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh snap, Brand takes a nasty spill but seems fine.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Darko is in, I hope he bricks it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers did a pretty good job hanging in there with the Pistons. Jaric and Brand had nice games.

Final:

Clippers 84
Pistons 97


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Incredible play by the cilppers. Shows their potential if the role players like jaric step up their game. Unfortunately that rarely happens were someone other than the big 3 hit 20 points. 

Wilcox must want to stay a clipper, because he has just been playing PUTRIDLY lately. Beyond embarrassing, on both ends of the court. Even N'Diyaye wouldnt make some of the silly passes and lack of defense that he does. Thus, clippers probably wont be able to trade him this offseason. Its amazing how his stock has gone down. He went from almost averaging a double double with people saying he can be an all star in the east, to being one of the worst players on the clippers, injured or otherwise. 

Great broadcasting job again. EVERY SINGLE GAME im busting up laughing with these guys at least 3-4 times. Mike Smith: "I thought it was a croc." The belt bit. The "look at his hair, he really is darko this year." I wonder if people feed them these lines on their screen. Its very hard to be that funny spontaneously, especially when youre trying to call a game.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I love the Clippers games because of Ralph and Mike. But Bill was better at arguing with Ralph than Mike. 
The Clippers played a good game and I was impressed. Good to see Jaric finally get everything together. I would like to see Brand take the ball after a rebound more often. Also I was glad to see Livingston be aggressive on offense and look for his shot. Plus Mikki was him old slef getting some impresive dunks.
On the bad side Wilcox looked terrible. Chalmers continues to shoot horrible even though he has a nice looking stroke.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What did you guys think about that shove Rasheed had on Rebraca?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i saw the replay and the expression on sheed's face. He doesnt even get a flagrant, yet brand gets suspended one game for his frustration love tap on okafor?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers good news to Brown 



> "We wanted to steal one tonight, but we had a lot of really good players sitting on the bench,' Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. "We had a great effort, but we just turned it over too much, and with Detroit's speed and quickness, they killed us on the break.'





> Marco Jaric led the Clippers with 24 points, one short of his career high, and Elton Brand added 22 points and 11 rebounds. Brand almost ended up on the lengthy Los Angeles injury list, but was not hurt in a dangerous-looking flip over Ben Wallace's back.


Clippers Browned out 



> "We got the win, and the way things are going, that's a good thing," Brown said. "The Clippers played pretty darn good without a lot of their guys."





> "We knew we had a chance," Brand said. "But those are the world champs and they did what they needed to do."


Brown Is Back, Clippers Are Not 



> The Clippers finished with only seven healthy players. Corey Maggette, Quinton Ross and Chris Kaman missed the game because of back injuries and Bobby Simmons was out because of a leg problem. Former Piston Zeljko Rebraca left the game late in the first half after he sprained his right wrist and did not return.


----------

